# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus 'Rubin'



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Echinodorus 'Rubin'


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

I had one of these as a centerpiece a couple years ago. It was "shaded" by a large piece of driftwood; I think that kept it compact instead of growing vertically. Very new leaves were greenish/brown, but all quickly turned deep red. One of my favorites, and easy to grow.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I had one get so large it was to big for a 75gal tank. The leaves where over 30". Beautiful plant thou. I prefer the Mellon or Kleiner bar. They seem to stay small enough to keep in 22" tall tanks.

Hawk


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Putting the photo back into this thread: 










Walter


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Wahter said:


> Putting the photo back into this thread:
> 
> Walter


Thanks so much for that! I've fallen in love with swords, and the photos help me know which ones I want next.

(They also show me that mine is not a melon--it's a Rubin )


----------

